# 3d backgrounds



## teryx77 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello, I am looking into getting a 3D background for my 180. I have watched a couple of installation videos and I am not really keen on removing the top brace of my tank or cutting the background up to make it fit. I like the idea of the flexible background held in with magnets but I would like something with a little more depth. Something that I can hide my filters and heaters behind, possible a modular design where the blocks could be fitted together inside the tank. I thought about a DIY background but I never did very well in art class and would most likely screw it up badly. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Your description of what you want limits you to the higher priced products. Take a look at http://www.designsbynature.net/


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

You wont be able to hide your equipment behind any of the flexible backgrounds, as they are ment to be attached directly to the back of the tank. I found a nice background that has some depth to it, but that doesnt take up a ton of room in the tank like some of the others, and I installed it in my tank with fish in it. Cutting the background to get it to fit in the tankreally is not that hard, and you can hardly tell.

Take a look at my install here viewtopic.php?f=7&t=263714


----------

